# What should I do around patio?



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

My new patio is being installed. Everything is laid out but it started to rain so they couldn't put the poly sand down. The back of the house is sort of a bowl. The edge of the yard is a rock retaining wall and the lawn slopes towards the house. Luckily the lawn slopes around the house instead of directly at it so we don't have any water issues in the basement. But the issue the installers ran into was one corner of the patio would have been lower than the other which would have pooled water. So what they did was raise the patio up a few inches. It is sloped away from the house. Since it is raised a few inches, it obviously isn't level with the yard. I don't mind it being raised but I'm not sure what the best thing to do around the patio to make it look nice. Also not sure what to do with the gap near the house. I had them build the patio away from the house so I don't lose patio space. If I build it attached to the house, the stairs would have taken up a good section and I would be paying for unusable space.

The first picture was taken from the rock wall. You can see it sloped towards the house but then it also slopes to the left so the water runs down then around the left side of the house.

To throw a monkey wrench into things, I'm also putting a 14' diameter sitting area off the left side of the patio in the 1st picture. Not sure if that should be raised as well or if it should be ground level and have the walkway to it dip down from the patio level to the fire pit level.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It should look really nice when it's done. Hard to give recommendations without actually seeing the patio in place though to really see exactly what you're working with.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I waited until my patio was finished before I even considered the surrounding landscape specifically because I wasn't sure how the finished product would look once cement guy was done. I'd hold off on any landscape just yet. Once patio is finished I'd hang out out there a bit and see where you'd like some privacy hedges or flowers to look at while out there. Unfortunately I've changed my mind and moved plants after I thought I knew where I wanted things...


----------

